# MIM Fender Telecasters - Thoughts? Advice?



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm toying with the idea of picking up a MIM Telecaster (my budget $300-500).

Previously I've owned a MIM Deluxe, liked it but didn't love it. 

Thinking about a Standard. Any thoughts about them? Are they good bang for buck? Any other models worth investigating?


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've never had a MIM Tele Standard, but I've played a few. Great guitars, especially if you can find one used for around the 300 mark. I gigged with a MIM Strat for quite a while, some years ago, and the guitar never let me down. My son just put on layaway too, as there was a nice used one at our local store. For the price range, there's probably not a lot of guitars I'd pick over a used MIM Standard. 

I am not a fan of the Blacktop series, though maybe with a pickup swap they'd be a little better. I found them pretty thin and lifeless though.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have had a few MIM Teles and I quite liked them. I think you may likely get one at about the $300-$350 if you keep your eyes peeled. Easily worth it.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

MIM standards are excellent guitars. If you want the 'vintage' Telecaster experience, make sure you get an older model (at least 5 years old) with vintage style frets.
They've switched to larger frets and they're just not the same.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love MIM Fender Telecasters, you can get a clean used one, install Grover Tuners, reissue alnico pickups, quality wiring kit, and electrosocket jack. You then have a guitar I would not trade for an American Standard, for less than half the price.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago I picked up a near mint but previously owned Mexican Telecaster Thinline from the Kingston Guitar Shop. The string tree was missing the washer so I added one to raise it a bit, and it needed an overall set-up (I do my own), but otherwise no complaints. 

Used MIM Telecasters are a good deal. I'm a big fan.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd opt for the CV line of Squiers myself. They have slightly thinner necks but everything else is better than the MIMs.....(my opinion of course). I think the pups are a lot better and the fit and finish on the two I own are way better than the one MIM Telecaster that I did own.............


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

From what I have seen, the MIM Fender guitars are in par with the MIA Fender guitars.

My son has a MIM Strat, and in its case far exceeds the quality of my MIA Strat.

Both MIM and MIA will require fret and setup work to play their best. 

The MIM seem to have lesser quality electronics, but no need to gut and replace unless something fails in time. Some have same series pickups as installed on MIA.

If one caught my fancy, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a MIM Fender.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I've played a lot of them - like anything, they're hit and miss, so you have to try before you buy. Bajas are great - I'd take one over any MIA Tele for the neck alone - not to mention the kickass pickups in it. While I'm not nuts about over the top relic jobs, the Road Worn has a nice neck and feel as well. One that stands out for me above the rest in the MIM line is the Classic Players 60s model - great look, nice neck, great pickups. I've owned two Nashville Deluxe MIMs - both had neck issues and pitiful finish jobs - CV50 fit and finish blows most MIM and MIA Teles out of the water, but the neck is a pencil on them.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I went through 3 stratocasters looking for a sound. Finally traded the last strat for mim tele. Found the sound. It is one of the few guitars I have that is not for sale or trade.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got a MIM Tele from 2006. Neck is chunky, but I like em chunky. Good solid guitar, always there when I need it, has never required any tweeking.
I'd recommend one. For $300 you can't lose.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Unlike b-nads' experience, I had a MIM Nashville Deluxe Telecaster and it was a great guitar. The pickups out of the box were Tex Mex pickups and sounded pretty hot. The only thing I didn't like about it was the bridge pickup had more "growl" than Tele "sting". The guitar itself was really well built, the neck was thick and had nice dark rosewood to it and the hardware was pretty good for your run of the mill Mexican guitar. For the money, I think you'd be hard-pressed to find anything better. However, I did end up selling it to fund a MIJ Tele that I'm absolutely crazy about.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, they're all very helpful and informative. Now I REALLY want a Telecaster!


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I have one plays great with the maple neck. Neck PUP is a little too dark for my taste. PUPs are a little noisier than MIA PUPs on my strat. No matter what people say the refinements are not as good as a MIA tele or strat.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I had 2 different CV50's and a CV60 and all three were fantastic, but as mentioned - really thin necks. 

I still have a MIM 72 RI Telecaster Custom that I love. It's good enough to be a #1 gigging guitar and I've used it in that capacity a bunch of times when I'm not gigging my Love Rocks. Mine's fairly heavily modded (Lollar Regal, SD BG-1400, fully custom wiring, etc), but even before all that, it was just a nice-playing, nice-sounding plank!


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

dradlin said:


> From what I have seen, the MIM Fender guitars are in par with the MIA Fender guitars.
> 
> My son has a MIM Strat, and in its case far exceeds the quality of my MIA Strat.
> 
> ...


WHAT???? Not to take anything away from the MIM Strats but come on, they don't compare to the American Special or the Standard. Both are far superior guitars over the MIM's.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I've got a 2009 MIM Tele which I wouldn't trade for anything. Originally I was saving up for a MIA Tele, but fate intervened and the wife got pregnant so I couldn't justify dropping the money on a guitar at that time. So I figured I would pickup a MIM just to satisfy my Tele itch, and eventually sell it and buy a MIA when the time was right. I found one on Craigslist, bought it off a guy in a Tim Horton's parking lot for $300, could tell when I took it out of the case it was dead mint, barely been played. I got it home and I honestly couldn't believe how good it played, even emailed the guy to ask if he did anything to it because I was amazed, it's so good I decided pretty quickly I didn't need a USA Tele.

Now that said, I've probably played 2-3 dozen MIM Tele's and Strats in my life, a lot of them were horrible guitars (granted I've played some MIA's that were bad too) so the key with them is you need to play before you buy. There are gems out there, if you play a barrel of MIM's you'll find one that will be every bit as good as most MIA's I am sure.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

IMO, after you play a MIJ Fender, it's hard to go MIM or MIA.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

TA462 said:


> WHAT???? Not to take anything away from the MIM Strats but come on, they don't compare to the American Special or the Standard. Both are far superior guitars over the MIM's.


Well... I own guitars that demonstrate otherwise, and have handled many more that corroborate. There are good and bad apples in both lots, so your experience may vary and you are welcome to disagree.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

dradlin said:


> Well... I own guitars that demonstrate otherwise, and have handled many more that corroborate. There are good and bad apples in both lots, so your experience may vary and you are welcome to disagree.


I've noticed that MIA and MIM Fenders can vary a lot in quality. MIJ is a lot more consistent.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm working on getting an MIJ Tele to Dave as we speak. 8)


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

dradlin said:


> Well... I own guitars that demonstrate otherwise, and have handled many more that corroborate. There are good and bad apples in both lots, so your experience may vary and you are welcome to disagree.


Of course there are bad apples for everything. I own both a American Special and a American Standard Strat and have played a few MIM Strats and I would put both of mine up against a MIM in a heart beat. Like I said, I don't want to take anything away from the MIM but they are a totally different guitar then the American made ones.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I'm working on getting an MIJ Tele to Dave as we speak. 8)


I wasn't going to say anything until the actual NGD but yes it's true! Thanks to Sulphur I will soon be the owner of a very cool looking MIJ 52 Reissue Telecaster.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! I blew it, cat's out of the bag!


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

TA462 said:


> Of course there are bad apples for everything. I own both a American Special and a American Standard Strat and have played a few MIM Strats and I would put both of mine up against a MIM in a heart beat. Like I said, I don't want to take anything away from the MIM but they are a totally different guitar then the American made ones.


Please account for how the MIA guitars are "totally different"?

Most differences between guitars can be attributed to setup. Both a MIM and MIA Fender guitar will require a proper fret dress and setup, and once that is done they will be very comparable guitars.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

dradlin said:


> Please account for how the MIA guitars are "totally different"?
> 
> Most differences between guitars can be attributed to setup. Both a MIM and MIA Fender guitar will require a proper fret dress and setup, and once that is done they will be very comparable guitars.


OK, I'm not here to argue. The MIM is equal to any American made Strat. :smile-new:


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

That's what I have too and I love it! She's definitely a player. The one thing you will want to do with it when you get it is upgrade the pots because they come with these tiny little alpha pots. I put some CTS ones in and the pickups opened right up. Everything else on mine is stock save the pickguard and compensated saddles. Blam on here has one as well and I'm sure he's just as happy with his as I am with mine.

[video=youtube_share;p7ETrifRHVc]http://youtu.be/p7ETrifRHVc?list=UURlw22URLCo7Cp4d2lMYE2A[/video]



hardasmum said:


> I wasn't going to say anything until the actual NGD but yes it's true! Thanks to Sulphur I will soon be the owner of a very cool looking MIJ 52 Reissue Telecaster.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I just can't stand the finishes on some of the MIM standards, in particular, the 3TSB. YUCK.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I've owned MIM, MIA, MIJ, and MII. Every one of them were nicely made, nicely finished, and nice players. the USA made ones were definitely nicer, but not by a whole lot.


----------



## KidMeatball (Dec 3, 2011)

I love my MIM tele. Plays great, stays in tune, seems very well made to me. 

The fret finish isn't perfect but I don't notice it while I'm playing. The only thing I would change is the size of the frets. They are medium jumbo so they're pretty huge. I like them a little smoother. Even with that I hardly notice it when I play.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I once owned a Fender Light Ash Tele that was made in Korea. It was a Fender branded guitar, not a Squire. Fender has (or had?) a "custom shop" there that produces special runs. Hands down that was the best Fender Tele that I ever played. It had a satin finished birds eye maple neck, abalone inlays, and Seymour Duncan Alnico II pickups. I've heard that guitars from that run were hit and miss, but mine was surely a gem.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

dradlin said:


> Please account for how the MIA guitars are "totally different"?
> 
> Most differences between guitars can be attributed to setup. Both a MIM and MIA Fender guitar will require a proper fret dress and setup, and once that is done they will be very comparable guitars.


 The only item that is not a upgrade on a MIA American strat or tele over a MIM is the plastic pick guard and the pup covers on a strat. Two totally different animals. Poplar vs alder, pick ups ,wiring harness, switches, neck will be visually a better piece of wood,22 vs 21 frets, tuners , nut , bridge,saddles, case etc. 
Might have something to do with well over twice the price between the two guitars. 
Also if you are not a very good player you would be better served with a MIM because a MIA will show all your mistakes due to the clarity of the tone.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

deadear said:


> The only item that is not a upgrade on a MIA American strat or tele over a MIM is the plastic pick guard and the pup covers on a strat. Two totally different animals. Poplar vs alder, pick ups ,wiring harness, switches, neck will be visually a better piece of wood,22 vs 21 frets, tuners , nut , bridge,saddles, case etc.
> Might have something to do with well over twice the price between the two guitars.
> Also if you are not a very good player you would be better served with a MIM because a MIA will show all your mistakes due to the clarity of the tone.


Sorry, but you are wrong about materials. MIM Strats and Teles are mostly alder and some ash, just the same as MIA guitars. I don't believe that any are made from popular (but maybe Squire's do?). Necks are made from maple too, and no less quality.

The six screw bridge with stamped steel saddles (like on MIM) is preferred by many players, and is of course what is found on vintage Fenders.

Plenty of desirable 21 fret vintage MIA Fenders out there too.

Also, some MIM's even come with custom shop pickups.

Switches, pots, string trees, and the truss rod may be the most notable differences. Those few things don't make for a totally different instrument, and most can be swapped easily and for little cost. No need to rush and change pots or switches too, until a problem exists.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dradlin, look at any side by side comparison by any reputable source. I'm talking magazines, professional players, etc and they will tell you that the American made ones are a better guitar but more expensive. The MIM are great guitars but just a little bit less on the quality which accounts for the cheaper price. They are built with lesser quality parts. That's a fact. It doesn't mean that they are bad guitars but it does means they are not equal to a American made one. A bunch of people yapping on a guitar forum like what we are doing now discussing which one is better has been going on for years now and will still when we are long gone. You could probably find a great MIM and a poor MIA Strat and the MIM would maybe be better but that just proves that Fender does make a great MIM and can make a poor MIA once in awhile. You take your best MIM and your best MIA and the MIA will always be the better more expensive guitar. Now is a MIA worth the extra cost? For me yes. I've always wanted one and I have more money then brains sometimes and honestly my playing ability doesn't warrant such a fine instrument. I don't care though. I wanted the best FENDER STRAT that I could afford and the American Standard was it. Is it worth it to you? Obviously not. :smile-new:


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

The differences are minor and certainly not worth two to three times more cost.

I have been equally impressed and unimpressed by both MIM and MIA.

The right MIM guitar is a heck of a value, and with a proper setup and a few minor upgrades (some the same as a MIA guitar requires) and you have a first rate guitar.

It's a great market when players have options to choose from both MIM and MIA sources (and more) and I'm happy to have the choices.

Play what makes you happy.

I have nothing more to say on the topic.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

The differences are far from minor. 

[h=2]Specs[/h] 
General 

Model Name:American Standard Stratocaster®, Rosewood Fingerboard, 3-Color SunburstModel Number:0113000700Series:American StandardColor:3-Color Sunburst


[HR][/HR] 
Body 

Body Material:AlderBody Finish:UrethaneBody Shape:Stratocaster®


[HR][/HR] 
Neck 

Neck Material:MapleNeck Finish:Satin Urethane Finish on Back of Neck with Gloss Urethane Headstock FaceNeck Shape:Modern "C"Scale Length:25.5" (648 mm)Fingerboard:RosewoodFingerboard Radius:9.5" (241 mm)Number of Frets:22Fret Size:Medium JumboString Nut:Synthetic BoneNut Width:1.685" (42.8 mm)Position Inlays:DotTruss Rods:Bi-Flex™Truss Rod Nut:1/8" American Series


[HR][/HR] 
Electronics 

Bridge Pickup:Custom Shop Fat '50s Single-Coil StratMiddle Pickup:Custom Shop Fat '50s Single-Coil StratNeck Pickup:Custom Shop Fat '50s Single-Coil StratControls:Master Volume, Tone 1. (Neck Pickup), Tone 2. No-Load Tone Control (Middle and Bridge Pickups)Pickup Switching:5-Position Blade: Position 1. Bridge Pickup, Position 2. Bridge and Middle Pickup, Position 3. Middle Pickup, Position 4. Middle and Neck Pickup, Position 5. Neck PickupPickup Configuration:SSS


[HR][/HR] 
Hardware 

Bridge:2-Point Synchronized Tremolo with Bent Steel SaddlesHardware Finish:ChromeTuning Machines:Fender Standard Cast/Sealed StaggeredPickguard:3-Ply ParchmentControl Knobs:Aged White Plastic


[HR][/HR] 
Miscellaneous 

Strings:Fender® USA Bullets® 3250L, NPS, (.009-.042 Gauges)Unique Features:Bent Steel Saddles with Elongated String Slots, Copper Infused High Mass 100% Metal Bridge Block, Thinner Undercoat Finish for Improved Body Resonance, Tinted Neck, Aged Plastic Parts.Included Accessories:

[h=2]Specs[/h] 
General 

Model Name:Standard Stratocaster®, Maple Fingerboard, Black, No BagModel Number:0144602506Series:StandardColor:Black


[HR][/HR] 
Body 

Body Material:AlderBody Finish:PolyesterBody Shape:Stratocaster®


[HR][/HR] 
Neck 

Neck Material:MapleNeck Finish:Satin Finish on Back, Gloss Finish on FrontNeck Shape:Modern "C"Scale Length:25.5" (648 mm)Fingerboard:MapleFingerboard Radius:9.5" (241 mm)Number of Frets:21Fret Size:Medium JumboString Nut:Synthetic BoneNut Width:1.650" (42 mm)Position Inlays:Black or White DotTruss Rod Nut:3/16" Hex AdjustmentNeck Plate:4-Bolt Standard


[HR][/HR] 
Electronics 

Bridge Pickup:Standard Single-Coil StratMiddle Pickup:Standard Single-Coil StratNeck Pickup:Standard Single-Coil StratControls:Master Volume, Tone 1. (Neck Pickup), Tone 2. (Middle Pickup)Pickup Switching:5-Position Blade: Position 1. Bridge Pickup, Position 2. Bridge and Middle Pickup, Position 3. Middle Pickup, Position 4. Middle and Neck Pickup, Position 5. Neck PickupPickup Configuration:SSS


[HR][/HR] 
Hardware 

Bridge:6-Saddle Vintage-Style Synchronized TremoloHardware Finish:ChromeTremolo Arm Handle:Vintage-Style Tremolo ArmTuning Machines:Standard Cast/SealedPickguard:3-Ply ParchmentControl Knobs:Parchment PlasticSwitch Tips:Parchment


[HR][/HR] 
Miscellaneous 

Strings:Fender® USA Bullets® 3250L, NPS, (.009-.042 Gauges)


Hardshell Case, Cable, Strap, Polishing Cloth


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

TA462 said:


> The differences are far from minor.


polyester vs urethane finish
21 vs 22 frets
vintage vs modern bridge
standard vs upgraded pickups
standard vs upgraded tuners
3/16" one way vs 1/8" bi-flex rod
pots and selector switch

Sorry, but those differences don't account for much.

Guys, I'm not trashing MIA Fender guitars (I own one too). In my experience MIM Fender guitars have in repeated cases proven themselves to be great guitars with a great value proposition. If that somehow offends you, I make no apologies for my differing experience.

So to the OP... find a good one, buy in confidence, and don't let anyone belittle it only because it is MIM.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Who cares about the fender stuff when the squier CV line continuously has flame maple on their bass necks. And I'm talking a nice flame.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm really impressed with the Squier Strat I got off of Milkman a while ago.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

dradlin said:


> polyester vs urethane finish
> 21 vs 22 frets
> vintage vs modern bridge
> standard vs upgraded pickups
> ...


One of the things that you pay for in MIA is the MIM ones are about 5 pieces of wood with veneer on both sides whereas the MIA are one piece and two piece.

There are lots of differences. Opinions definitely differ on whether or not they are worth it.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> One of the things that you pay for in MIA is the MIM ones are about 5 pieces of wood with veneer on both sides whereas the MIA are one piece and two piece.


Well golly, 5 piece and veneer is news to me... gotta admit that.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is a good Fender Mexico factory tour video. It certainly is a modern manufacturing facility just the same as Fender USA.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_ayKlYfeZ8&sns=em


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

It turns out that the Fender Custom Shop guitars with flamed maple tops are not a cap but instead are a veneer. So maybe the MIM models with a veneer (which are not all MIM models) are in good company.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyhow dradlin I checked Fender spec's in the frontline buyers guide.

(MIM) Standard series guitars are all made with a Poplar body.

(MIA) American series,American special,American hot rod, American deluxe, American vintage all made with Alder with the exception of white blonde and natural finish guitars made with Ash.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

deadear said:


> Anyhow dradlin I checked Fender spec's in the frontline buyers guide.
> 
> (MIM) Standard series guitars are all made with a Poplar body.
> 
> (MIA) American series,American special,American hot rod, American deluxe, American vintage all made with Alder with the exception of white blonde and natural finish guitars made with Ash.


Not according to Fender's web site, which states alder.

And I have one in hand too... with a three piece body and no veneer.

I have read that some early models were made from popular.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I own a nice partscaster with MIM parts and its a nice instrument,not worth much but still vey enjoyable to play. Replace pickups and some hardware on it and its a o.k. guitar Re-sale value is the only issue i have with them.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

dradlin said:


> In my experience MIM Fender guitars have in repeated cases proven themselves to be great guitars with a great value proposition. If that somehow offends you, I make no apologies for my differing experience.
> 
> So to the OP... find a good one, buy in confidence, and don't let anyone belittle it only because it is MIM.


I wasn't belittling MIM guitars. I have a few friends with them and in their hands they are awesome guitars. They offer great value for the dollar much like a Gibson Les Paul Studio does vs a Standard or Traditional Gibson Les Paul. I'm not offended by your opinion and you have no reason to apologize for it. If I were you though I would take your MIA Strat in to a reputable guitar shop and have it set up right. Once its set up the way it should be then you will be able to tell the difference between a great American made Strat VS a great MIM Strat that your son owns. 

To the OP, don't let a bunch of idiots:smiley-faces-75: discussing the long time battle of American VS MIM sway your decision on getting one. Like I've already said the offer great bang for the buck.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

TA462 said:


> If I were you though I would take your MIA Strat in to a reputable guitar shop and have it set up right. Once its set up the way it should be then you will be able to tell the difference between a great American made Strat VS a great MIM Strat that your son owns.


We can agree to disagree on that point... in my experience, after both are properly fret dressed and setup is specifically when the effect of the differences narrow.

If it plays good, if it sounds good, it is good... regardless of where or how it is made or what name is on the headstock.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally figured out how to post a pic. Here is my source dradlin out of a Fender book. No BS out of deadear


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Which Fender book and from what year?

No BS out of me either, as Fender's website clearly states alder as the body wood used on the Standard series guitars (links follow).

As I understand, alder wasn't available through a long period in the 90's (conservation related issues) and both MIA and MIM guitars where made from poplar during most of that decade.

Fender considers poplar and alder to be interchangeable and within "spec" for Strat and Tele guitars, and Fender currently builds guitars from adler, poplar, ash, basswood, mahogany. All of those are legitimate tonewoods used in electric guitars with notable players having preferences towards each of them.

So even if the current MIM's are made from poplar, they are in the good company of many MIA guitars also built from poplar.

http://www.fender.com/guitars/telecaster/standard-telecaster-maple-fingerboard-arctic-white-no-bag/ (see specs page)
http://www.fender.com/guitars/strat...caster-maple-fingerboard-arctic-white-no-bag/ (see specs page)


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Frontline catalog hasn't been published for several years.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Sulphur wasn't happy enough giving me a good deal on this 96' MIJ 52 Reissue Telecaster so he had to throw in a brand new Souldier strap as well.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice congrats on the new tele!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks good Dave, nice rig!

You should throw that pic in the guitar porn thread. 8)


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Guys, the battle about which is made from what is a non-issue. Fender has so many models of USA Strats and Teles and the woods used vary often. It isn't this for USA and that for Mexican. One thing I did as a project one time was strip down a Mexican Tele and refinish it. The veneer application on the front and back is well done and the joints between the pieces sandwiched within the veneers are tight.

It's the law of diminishing returns. 
-you pay this much more for hardware that is this much better
-you pay this much more for pickups that are this much better
-you pay this much more for one or two piece body over a 5 piece body

Is it worth it? That's for the buyer to decide. Sometimes the increase in the price of the upgrade is significant but the margin of difference between the original and the upgraded is slim - diminished return. Some people order a Custom guitar and get specs that are available on a production model. It doesn't seem 'worth it' does it? Not to me. Now, if I was a multi-millionaire, it would be top of the line all of the time without even considering it.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm getting used to a neck that feels like a baseball bat! I'm accustomed to skinny Gibson necks. The Tele is a very comfortable weight and balances nicely when standing.

Last night I was inspired and played along to several songs on the computer. I probably haven't done that for ten years. A very enjoyable evening wit my new Telecaster and a couple Gin & sodas.


----------



## mad dog (May 10, 2007)

I'm on my second MIM tele. The first, a '69 RI thinline which was really nice. Now a light, resonant Baja tele. MIM are hit or miss, but that is true of every model no matter where made. Thing is, when you do hit a good one, it seems as good as much pricier stuff. So count me as a big fan of MIM.

MD


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I bought a MIM tele off kijiji for $200, it is a stellar guitar. got it cheap because someone tried to get the poly finish off, unsuccessfully

so it's ugly, but stellar 


it came stock with seymour duncan pickups, which are probably much better than the stock 

I also have SD pups in my G&L legacy, they are good single coils


----------

